# Botox and fillers



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi 

I am hoping to be moving to Dubai in the very near future and am just enquiring if anyone knows anything about the availability of botox and dermal fillers for aesthetic purposes (as opposed to medical treatment)

I am asking as I am wondering if this sort of thing is "allowed" in Dubai ... and what training is recognised ... and about the availability of supplies, clinic space, regulations etc

I am wondering about setting up as a practitioner as a side line while in Dubai as I have the chance to do some training in a couple of weeks designed for medical professionals (which I am)

Any insight greatly appreciated or a signpost as to where I could be finding out about this .. no point doing the training if it is a complete no go area

Thanks alot
Sharon
PS Feel free to private message me about this if you prefer ... your secret will be safe with me


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Cosmetic surgery and procedure are very common in the UAE. Let google be your friend and you'll find plenty of info.

And no - I have never had anything like that before someone starts making assumptions. 
-


----------



## hlc (Aug 23, 2011)

shazuk said:


> Hi
> 
> I am hoping to be moving to Dubai in the very near future and am just enquiring if anyone knows anything about the availability of botox and dermal fillers for aesthetic purposes (as opposed to medical treatment)
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon,

Dubai is fast becoming the 'GOTO' place for cosmetic surgery. Some of the best plastic surgeons in the world work out of Dubai, encouraged by the tax-free status enjoyed here no doubt.

Botox treatments are very popular in Dubai. If you are looking for training you may want to get in touch with Botox Dubai who are affiliated with many of the top Cosmetic Surgeons and Clinics. I am sure they will be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

hlc said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Dubai is fast becoming the 'GOTO' place for cosmetic surgery. Some of the best plastic surgeons in the world work out of Dubai, encouraged by the tax-free status enjoyed here no doubt.
> 
> ...


'GOTO' place?? Best plastic surgeons in the world work out of Dubai?? 

There are "visiting" doctors, but they don't work out of Dubai. They are invited to hospitals and the hospital hypes their visit as promotion. If I was looking for some serious work there are two doctors who do work out of Dubai who are very, very good. Otherwise, I wouldn't let any of them touch me with a barge pole. I would rather take my chances in Lebanon or Thailand or if permitted go back in the States, where the locals go for treatment (along with Switzerland and the UK). Anyone can open up a "clinic" in Dubai:

Former doctor jailed in Dubai for carrying out unlicensed cosmetic surgery - Telegraph

I always had it in my head that there are doctors that may have had their licenses revoked in the country they came from, or didn't spend enough time in practice or come here straight from completing their internship. It pays to do research for ANY doctor that one might consider for treatment. It stopped me from going to a doctor that popped up with a "black" mark against him. 

What you see in Dubai is alot of lip enhancement (seriously inflated and bad work), breast enhancement and botox. There have also been situations where these procedures went seriously wrong.

If those are areas that you are looking to specialize in, it is a wide open market and you wouldn't have a problem. I think for you to get the material you would need you would have to be licensed with the government. Alternatively, you may be able to work out of an existing clinic (please do your research), but I guess you would have to be certified.


----------

